# How long to keep them on one formula when rotating?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

The girls have been eating Earthborn Holistic Meadow Feast through a 14# bag and a little over half way through a 28# bag. This equals out to almost two months of being on the food. If I was at home to look at my receipts I could tell you the exact dates. 
Anyways how do you decide when to go to the next formula? I think I read on here from Daviking 3 months? Any responses appreciated.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> The girls have been eating Earthborn Holistic Meadow Feast through a 14# bag and a little over half way through a 28# bag. This equals out to almost two months of being on the food. If I was at home to look at my receipts I could tell you the exact dates.
> Anyways how do you decide when to go to the next formula? I think I read on here from Daviking 3 months? Any responses appreciated.


In 12 weeks all effects should be known or gone, from current and previous food. The digestion system settles down earlier. What is your goal? Is this to do elimination tests, evaluate the food in general or just rotating foods? If you are just looking to rotate you can start to mix in the new food with the rest of the current food right now. If you want a good evaluation you should continue with the current food. If it's elimination tests you should carry on until 12 weeks.

Hope this helps


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I fed Mol a rotation of kibble, it was purely for variety of protein and manufacturers. Nothing to do with allergies or anything like that. So, she would get a different food and different protein for every meal. Sometimes I would mix them. 
I try to switch proteins and kibble brands with my cat now, but the little bugger will only eat one one protein of one brand of kibble. Hence the 8 different bags of catfood in my cupboard.
From what I read though, there are a lot of dogs who's stomach's could not handle this type of feeding. I guess it really depends on how well your dogs switch kibbles and how long it takes to switch them over.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

DaViking said:


> In 12 weeks all effects should be known or gone, from current and previous food. The digestion system settles down earlier. What is your goal? Is this to do elimination tests, evaluate the food in general or just rotating foods? If you are just looking to rotate you can start to mix in the new food with the rest of the current food right now. If you want a good evaluation you should continue with the current food. If it's elimination tests you should carry on until 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


It is just to rotate. I want them to have different protein sources and vitamin mixes. The rotation will be with Earthborn, Nutrisource, and maybe Fromm. Neither dogs have an allergy. 
They haven't quite been on this formula twelve months.
They both do ok with cold turkey switches or is it better if I mix?
Thanks so much!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> It is just to rotate. I want them to have different protein sources and vitamin mixes. The rotation will be with Earthborn, Nutrisource, and maybe Fromm. Neither dogs have an allergy.
> They haven't quite been on this formula twelve months.
> They both do ok with cold turkey switches or is it better if I mix?
> Thanks so much!


I usually recommend a gradual mix over 10 to 12 days or so but you can just switch if you are fairly certain that they will be fine.
No worries, just glad to help


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I just switch whenever the current bag runs out.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I just switch whenever the current bag runs out.


I do the same, although when the previous food is almost out, I mix it in with new food for 2-3 days to avoid runny poo, although there are other things to consider like grain free vs grain inclusive, also protein/fat level. Like when I feed Acana GF and rotate between flavors, I don't even have to transition slowly, just start a new bag with no issues.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I do the same, although when the previous food is almost out, I mix it in with new food for 2-3 days to avoid runny poo, although there are other things to consider like grain free vs grain inclusive, also protein/fat level. Like when I feed Acana GF and rotate between flavors, I don't even have to transition slowly, just start a new bag with no issues.


These will all be grain free.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I looked at my receipts and I bought the first bag on the 28th of July so they have not been on it two months yet like I had thought. I think I will buy one more bag of the Meadow Feast to be sure it is a formula they do well on.
So far it seems that it is great for them.  Thanks!


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Losech said:


> I just switch whenever the current bag runs out.


Me, too although I only feed Orijen and Acana.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

kaliberknl said:


> Me, too although I only feed Orijen and Acana.


I do feed GF Orijen and grain inclusive Acana...fwiw. About 2 weeks ago my guys were fed 6 fish then I opened a bag of Acana duck and when that was gone last night I opened a bag of Acana chicken this morning. My crew eats a big bag every 11 days.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

kaliberknl said:


> I do feed GF Orijen and grain inclusive Acana...fwiw. About 2 weeks ago my guys were fed 6 fish then I opened a bag of Acana duck and when that was gone last night I opened a bag of Acana chicken this morning. *My crew eats a big bag every 11 days.*


Yikes that is allot of food. How many dogs do you have?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

LOL- a mere 4 but I like to keep them active.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I switch every new bag.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I switch every big bag (25-30lbs depending on brand). However with Echo's newly developing sensitive tummy, I'm sticking with Fromm grain frees, so Surf n Turf (duck/salmon) and Beef flavors. I get a different bag each time. I really have no complaints. I can switch with no issues w/out mixing the 2 but only Fromm. If I try something else I have to do a gradual switchover. 
I have never tracked how long a bag lasts us. Maybe 6-8 weeks?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

And another thing/observation... I was looking at Brother's formulas because someone recommended them. It seems to me, so many of the grain free formulas are so very similar, it's worth it to me to pick a brand and stick with it. Which is what I'm going to remind myself anytime I start looking at something else LOL.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I rotate every meal.
I rotate Acana. Fromm & Earthborn Holistics.


----------

